# If any one is interested in these track\street wheels



## AEsco48 (Feb 28, 2004)

we are placing the order very soon so email [email protected] ASAP

18-19lb 18x9.5, square set up for the E46 M3
Made by Champion Motosports, same people who manufactured the RG8 (now sold by evosport), and the RG4.

Email [email protected] for more info...

RS110

Here are the Final CAD renderings...
















PhotoShop rendering


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

I know I'm gonna kick myself for this...but...how much?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

hey Andy,
how many sets are they going to make?
or I guess, how many more people does Chuck need to make these happen?


----------



## AEsco48 (Feb 28, 2004)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> hey Andy,
> how many sets are they going to make?
> or I guess, how many more people does Chuck need to make these happen?


The MIN is met...

Email ChuckD for price info


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*wheels fittments*

we can also make these for E36M3 and possibly even the E46. we have serious interest from WC team to run these on the E46 touring cars so if people are interested we can build them great fittments for the E36M3 as well as the E46 class.

we are going to build the wheel in 91/2's and 10's by the way


----------

